# Life changes trigger my DP/DR



## ninja90 (Dec 29, 2014)

My boyfriend is moving in at the end of April, he's the first relationship I've had where my anxiety didn't lead to it's demise. He's an awesome guy and I know it's the right choice. But since I've (almost 100%) recovered from anxiety/agoraphobia/Dp/dr...etc, the only time I really get bad symptoms again are during times of change. For example, a little over a year ago I moved apartments. It took nearly 6 months to get back to 100% again. I also won a grant a few years ago, and it affected me so badly that I didn't leave the house for two weeks...even though it was a positive thing.

While I'm super excited and looking forward to the positive aspects of this change..I'm truly dreading the resulting stress of a big life change. I could use some advice and words of encouragement.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

ninja90 said:


> My boyfriend is moving in at the end of April, he's the first relationship I've had where my anxiety didn't lead to it's demise. He's an awesome guy and I know it's the right choice. But since I've (almost 100%) recovered from anxiety/agoraphobia/Dp/dr...etc, the only time I really get bad symptoms again are during times of change. For example, a little over a year ago I moved apartments. It took nearly 6 months to get back to 100% again. I also won a grant a few years ago, and it affected me so badly that I didn't leave the house for two weeks...even though it was a positive thing.
> 
> While I'm super excited and looking forward to the positive aspects of this change..I'm truly dreading the resulting stress of a big life change. I could use some advice and words of encouragement.


It seems like you have some awesome things on the horizon, congratulations!

If I were you, I'd be honest with your boyfriend. Mention that big changes are somewhat troubling for you and make sure you'll get his support as you acclimate yourself to him moving. Other than that, I would try to think positive about the situation. It's a great change and you even said yourself, you know that he's awesome and the right choice! Try to celebrate more than dwelling on how long it may take you to get back to normal. In my opinion, taking it a day at a time is the best policy.


----------



## ninja90 (Dec 29, 2014)

SolomonOrlando said:


> in my opinion, taking it a day at a time is the best policy.


Thanks! Always a good idea.. I tend to get ahead of myself. I appreciate the encouragement!!


----------



## ReiTheySay (Aug 5, 2016)

That's lovely.

What I'd advise you is to have enough time to prepare yourself mentally for it by being fully aware and accepting of it.

So you're moving to the next step in your life comfortabely, with the familiar sense of everything still there.

Be there throughout the process, knowing that you're moving forward,

with your consciousness of how your life has been *before *the change, moving *toward it *with that in mind : )

Does that make any sense? haha hope it kinda does.

Though it's awful that you had DP, it's fantastic that you recovered in 6 months. I believe you'll be just okay! 

Best of luck!


----------



## TheGolfer (Jun 8, 2017)

I’m with you Ninja! I’m getting married next month and moving in to a brand new apartment with my wife. For most people this would be fun and exciting. Unfortunately for me it’s just full of anxiety and stress. You just gotta keep going though I guess. Good luck to you and your new life changes!


----------

